# Bioware - sorry, you WHAT?



## Epona (Dec 11, 2011)

I am watching the VGAs live streamed, and Bioware's next project has been officially announced - a Command and Conquer game. I swear I am not lying or imagining things.

Sorry Bioware, but you truly are EA's bitch - you've now officially dropped your trousers and bent over for EA in full view of all your fans.

My apologies to anyone who enjoys C&C games and I am sure Bioware will do a good job of it, but this is a death knell for fans of the story based type of RPGs that Bioware have long been associated with.


----------



## Corax (Dec 11, 2011)

Unless they 'reimagine' it as a story based type of RPG.


----------



## Epona (Dec 11, 2011)

Corax said:


> Unless they 'reimagine' it as a story based type of RPG.



Even their recent RPGs have slid towards action games under EA's yolk, I can't imagine them taking an action game and turning it into a full fledged RPG.

It's the death of an era*.

Edit to add: *comparable to when Black Isle or Troika shut up shop.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 11, 2011)

Well, they're doing well money wise and are branching out...it's what happens I guess. A whole new market is about to be exploitable by them...


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 11, 2011)

It's being handled by a different studio to the one's that handle their Dragon Age and Mass Effect IPs. I'm in agreement that I'd far rather they stick to what they know, and put more resources back in really trying to make solid story-driven RPGs, but at least it is a separate studio.

I'm one of the biggest cynics out there in terms of where BioWare is going at the moment, but I'm not too worried about this. If they were touting it as a new RPG-Action-Shooter that was the way their RPG work was going, then I'd be worried, but this is a different, separate project.

What I find far more worrying is the news that Dragon Age is to get arena multiplayer.


----------



## Sunray (Dec 12, 2011)

Why, WoW has had that for ever and that seems to work ok?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 14, 2011)

Because Dragon Age isn't WoW. Not everything has to have multiplayer.

I could see and argument for adding something like a co-op campaign of some sort, since it uses party gameplay anyway, but anything else seems like it would be shoehorned in just to be able to say "yeah, we're cool, look, we have multiplayer too".


----------



## Ax^ (Dec 14, 2011)

Still not bg3

Fuck bioware


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 14, 2011)

And ToR still isn't KotOR3.

I believe those days are over, I'm afraid.

It'll be interesting to see what the success of Skyrim does to the ailing RPG market. Ailing in the sense that developers seem to think we don't want them unless they come with bells, whistles, multiplayer, deathmatchcapturetheflagarenacop-opomgyoufag gameplay.


----------



## Corax (Dec 14, 2011)

Fuck multiplayer.  I don't _like_ "people".


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 14, 2011)

Corax said:


> Fuck multiplayer. I don't _like_ "people".



Although doesn't that make killing them that much sweeter?


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Dec 14, 2011)

It's bad enough having divvy NPCs with poorly-written conversation breaking the spell, let alone twelve year olds calling you a fag because you won't give them any good loot.


----------



## Corax (Dec 14, 2011)

Global Stoner said:


> Although doesn't that make killing them that much sweeter?


It would.  But I'm also pretty crap at games.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 14, 2011)

Corax said:


> It would. But I'm also pretty crap at games.



So am I as I don't play them that often and only just started again on line. It does make the kills you get that much nicer though.


----------



## Pingu (Dec 15, 2011)

Corax said:


> Fuck multiplayer. I don't _like_ "people".



then muliplayer FPS is deffo fo you.

you can fuck up someones day so easily by being antisocial in a FPS game.

Teamkilling, spawn killing, bunny hopping, nade\motar\sniper whoring...

and many many more


----------



## Epona (Dec 16, 2011)

Don't get me started on multiplayer - there's a place for that and a market for it obviously, but it doesn't need to invade every bloody gaming experience like some drug-resistant strain of TB.

I know I am now middle-aged, and decidedly old-school in my gaming tastes, and you're sick of hearing me whine about the state of RPGs these days and of course not everyone is going to agree with me, but I do need to get it off my chest occasionally. 

It bugs me when MMO or PvP fans moan that x y or z single player game is not MP - there are plenty of games designed as an MP experience, not every game franchise needs to be MP.

These things change gaming for those of us who want stuff like a single player RPG, because every bloody developer starts trying to make every game appeal to every gamer rather than sticking with what they are good at, and what that results in is stuff that is watered down - single player games with a bit of MP tacked on, RPGs with simplified RPG elements for those who really would rather be playing an FPS.  Because the Multiplayer markets and the FPS markets are huge, and of course they want in on that - but they often fail because it is tacked on, and in tacking it on they often leave MP fans thinking it was shit, and existing fans of a franchise a bit bewildered and with a lesser single player experience as a result.


----------

